# question



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hello im kinda new, 14 years old that loves hunting and well due to an accident with my recent pellet gun (it uses both bb and pellets) well ricochet kinda gut me under the head because i accidentally slipped the trigger while standing on concrete and i use steel bbs and it bounced off the floor and hit me under the head and well i had all my pellet guns taken away until im 18 but i might get them back when im 16,

so well due to me not being able to have pellet or bb rifles the the moment i was wondering what kind of gun i can substitute for my air master 77
i like hunting small game and well my sling shot just cant quite cut it with steel shot .177 cal or the .36 cal and air soft..well im not gonna go there.
well there are a couple of hand guns (pellet/bb) that i can choose from and well these are them

http://www.dickssportinggoods......8096890523

http://www.dickssportinggoods......8096890523

http://www.dickssportinggoods......8096890523

well these are the guns available at the store i buy from that are above 400 fps that i can get
but are any of these able to kill a rabbit or squirrel or any small game animals? some of them are bbs and some are pellet but what has more penetration power? a pellet at medium speed or a bb at high speed?


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

aaahhhh come one i need someones advice on this because i have until tomorrow until i going to buy the c11 being as it has the second fastest fps and is co2 and has about 110 shots to ever 12 gram co2 cartridge so i can shoot the target more than once within the 18 bullet bb clip 
but i need to know what kind of gun would be good for hunting within the 3?
i know the c11 can pierce 3 full non opened coke cans while they are shaken 
and well idk the penetration of the other 2 guns
the revolver and the other gun both use pellets


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

can you get anything faster pistol wise? if so get this

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-137 ... stol.shtml

other than this I wouldn't recomend shooting any rabbits with a co2 pistol. just small birds


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

heh i want to get somthing faster but i cant really order from the internet anymore
i ordered a game shadow varmint hunter tactical version and well it never came they said the order never went through and the money was gone

so im stuck with the local stores but yeah the one you recommended i might get seeing the good reviews ive seen from other people


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

dont use bbs. use pellets more penetration. why do u need a pistol just get a rifel unless u have to get a pistol. check out some of ht other crossman pistols in co2 thye are very good and lethal at a closer range. never use bbs though


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

oh and for losing ur muney to that website. just contact them or call them. they wont steal 250 dollars seriously. thats a good gun if u get ur muney back buy that. dont let them take ur muney


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha i contacted them numerous times they say they have not gotten the order
i mean my dad even showed me the receipt but that went missing about 2 weeks after we ordered the gun plus it was quite a while ago im sure they wont refund it 
and yes it was quite a gun thats why i wanted to get one


----------

